# Any of you running your jets?



## hotshotinn (Aug 12, 2012)

I have ben running my glass bass boat and not my jet :shock: River ben to low and I am not wanting to reck it so I run the lakes for a spell.The rain has now come and raised up the rivers again =D>


----------



## Seth (Aug 12, 2012)

There was a poker run between hwy 42 up to just below Belle Chutes access on the Gasconade this past Saturday with a great turn out. It was definitely tricky in a few spots but I never bumped at all. On a side note, I won the poler run with a four of a kind with 5's and won $300! :mrgreen:


----------



## gotmuddy (Aug 13, 2012)

I ran the white river last week from buffalo city to CC on no units...it got hairy.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 13, 2012)

Been going about every weekend. Skipped out this weekend to rig and breakin the new motor. It's been a little cantankerouis but I got her lined out and I'm happy so far. Hopin it's got some more left in it. :twisted: :mrgreen: I'll try to get some pics up when I get some time.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been out a few times recently. The Big river is too low for anything. Meremec is pretty low as well. All in all it is pretty dangerous.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 14, 2012)

We are up a foot and the fish don't know what to do with the extra water... Still managed to high center on a boulder while drifting back down through the nasties...

Jamie


----------



## rkloeppel (Aug 16, 2012)

Seth said:


> There was a poker run between hwy 42 up to just below Belle Chutes access on the Gasconade this past Saturday with a great turn out. It was definitely tricky in a few spots but I never bumped at all. On a side note, I won the poler run with a four of a kind with 5's and won $300! :mrgreen:




I wish someone would add some rock or concrete at the Indian Ford Access........it is pretty ugly right now.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 17, 2012)

Not been able to get out,partly due to low water and partly due to lack of time. Am going to Helds Island Sunday(on the Gasconade) no matter what. My sister and brother in-law are looking to close on a place near there,so I'm going to scout out my newest fishing spot.


----------



## Seth (Aug 18, 2012)

rkloeppel said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > There was a poker run between hwy 42 up to just below Belle Chutes access on the Gasconade this past Saturday with a great turn out. It was definitely tricky in a few spots but I never bumped at all. On a side note, I won the poler run with a four of a kind with 5's and won $300! :mrgreen:
> ...




The owner said he is gonna try to fix it next year. We just put in besides it besides it on the dirt because the concrete is useless when its this low.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, We put in at Held's Island and went about 2miles upstream. Water was low,but nothing treacherous. Fished for about 2hrs and caught a trifecta(Largemouth Smallmouth and Spotted Bass). Pretty nice outing with my brother. Also,nice stretch of river,IMO.


----------



## Brian J (Aug 23, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> Well, We put in at Held's Island and went about 2miles upstream. Water was low,but nothing treacherous. Fished for about 2hrs and caught a trifecta(Largemouth Smallmouth and Spotted Bass). Pretty nice outing with my brother. Also,nice stretch of river,IMO.


 
\/


Kudos to being able to catch fish down low. Below Hwy 50 has always kicked my tail end.


----------



## rkloeppel (Aug 24, 2012)

Seth said:


> rkloeppel said:
> 
> 
> > Seth said:
> ...



Glad to hear that......I have been putting in there for the last 35 years and this is the worst I have seen it. I was thinking about bringing in some bags of concrete and just filling in some of the bad spots.


----------



## ramuh2121 (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone have an update on the Indian Ford ramp condition?

A group of us used to camp down there every summer when the hippies owned it, but after they sold it, it became less desirable. I thought I heard that a osage county deputy bought it and it's been washed out a couple times since then.

Has anyone used it recently? How does that work? Do they let anyone put in there? What if no one is around. We love that part of the river and I'd really like to take the new (old) jet down there sometime.

Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 31, 2013)

3 to 4 days a week! Found my first rock with the foot! Got my cherry popped!!!!


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 31, 2013)

I have made every weekend since April I like the rivers low then there is no one on them.Fishing has been great ,I don't even see floaters on the big river


----------



## Seth (Jul 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324338#p324338 said:


> ramuh2121 » Today, 13:27[/url]"]Does anyone have an update on the Indian Ford ramp condition?
> 
> A group of us used to camp down there every summer when the hippies owned it, but after they sold it, it became less desirable. I thought I heard that a osage county deputy bought it and it's been washed out a couple times since then.
> 
> ...



I would imagine it is still washed out and nothing has been done. The worst part now is the huge build up of gravel behind the ramp from everybody power loading. If you dont shut the motor off after u get off the trailer you will suck your lower unit full of rocks right away. There is a barrel with envelopes that you put you $5 fee and license number on when you use the ramp. If nobody is there then it is the honor system.

The boating for buddies poker run is next weekend so there will be a lot of people putting in there for that. I plan on putting in there. The owner or his son will most likely be there taking money next weekend.


----------



## ramuh2121 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info Seth. The poker runs sounds like a good time. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Seth (Aug 5, 2013)

With all the rain we got recently it may be post poned. The river at Jerome has came up over 7 foot and still on the rise. They are supposed to make a final decision by Wednesday. If we keep getting rain all week I don't see them having it.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 5, 2013)

I ran the Meramec from Times Beach up about 4 miles past the Palisades yesterday and there was only one spot that was really shady. Lots of spots under 12" but the boat did perfect. The river level was at -2.61 feet. Lots of people out. I did happen to find a 60'x100' hole that was 22' deep at its deepest. Side imaging was showing tons of large fish hold the bottom. I'm going back this weekend with my catfish rods. Hopefully they were catfish and not Asian carp. It is the deepest hole I have ever found on the Meramec. 

I was running back to the ramp to head home and happened upon a really nice 18' Legend SS all the way out of the water and nosed in to the bank. It took about 8 guys to get it back in the water. The front had a nice fold in it. The story I got was the owner of the boat let his buddy who had been drinking take a girl for a ride and he wrecked it. She was pretty banged up. Just a bad and unfortunate situation. The boat was in such an odd spot also. Perfectly straight part of the river with no obstructions. Just bad judgement I guess. I felt bad for the lot of them.


----------



## Seth (Aug 6, 2013)

Poker run has officially been postponed. They are predicting the Gasonade to crest at 28'. I'm assuming that's for Jerome. It running at 2' a few days ago. That's a 26' rise! Holy toledo Batman! Last summer they were worried about not enough water and this year there is way too much.....in August!


----------



## Seth (Aug 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324908#p324908 said:


> bulldog » Yesterday, 19:05[/url]"]I ran the Meramec from Times Beach up about 4 miles past the Palisades yesterday and there was only one spot that was really shady. Lots of spots under 12" but the boat did perfect. The river level was at -2.61 feet. Lots of people out. I did happen to find a 60'x100' hole that was 22' deep at its deepest. Side imaging was showing tons of large fish hold the bottom. I'm going back this weekend with my catfish rods. Hopefully they were catfish and not Asian carp. It is the deepest hole I have ever found on the Meramec.
> 
> I was running back to the ramp to head home and happened upon a really nice 18' Legend SS all the way out of the water and nosed in to the bank. It took about 8 guys to get it back in the water. The front had a nice fold in it. The story I got was the owner of the boat let his buddy who had been drinking take a girl for a ride and he wrecked it. She was pretty banged up. Just a bad and unfortunate situation. The boat was in such an odd spot also. Perfectly straight part of the river with no obstructions. Just bad judgement I guess. I felt bad for the lot of them.




That's a bad deal. The wreck with the two guys in the Gator Boat on the Gasconade was all over the news a few months ago. I wonder if this will be the same way or if it was kept hush hush. If the guy driving isn't used to running big jet boats then I can see how he could of wrecked in a non treacherous area. As much as I run my 1852, I feel like a newbie when I try driving my buddies 1860/225ho setup. The first time I drove it I nearly lost control because I didn't ease off the throttle soon enough when going in to a turn. His boat ran around 50 where as I was used to the mid 30's that mine ran. That about a butt pucker factor of 8. :LOL2:


----------

